
Bose announces new flagship Noise Cancelling Headphones 700 - tedmiston
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18644135/bose-noise-cancelling-headphones-700-price-release-date-specs
======
iEchoic
I really hoping for better audio quality without bass distortion and/or
improvements to the ergonomics. From this article it sounds like a lot of
price difference is going to be justified by things that most people aren’t
going to actually use, like an “Audio VR” system and Siri integration.

------
tedmiston
This is Bose's successor to the ever popular QC35 IIs.

It's an interesting update. Not sure I really understand the use cases for
Bose AR yet. If you have used the recent Sony 1000X M3s, several similar
features that were introduced there have been added to Bose's lineup with this
model.

